# Fluor Corp?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds more like a discussion you and the wife-spouse-significant other-live in GF need to have, none of us live with you in your shoes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Five guys and then some more? I'm thinking it will be bigger than that, much bigger.

Is this a union job?

I wouldn't be too concerned about your experience. If they're hiring locals, your experience is better than the typical romex yanker.

You will see overtime on this job almost guaranteed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Your pipe bending skills will come back to you fast. Around here it's mostly cable anyway. You might be hanging more tray than pipe.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

A couple of sayings I'd like to throw out.

No balls no blue chips.

People prefer the certainty of misery to the misery of uncertainty. 



Now that my attempt at humor is over, IMO, you need to take the chance and go with this opportunity. Leave your existing job on good terms, and if your new employer won't work with you giving notice after you are hired by them, then maybe you shouldn't go.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Too many guys finish jobs like this in debt, more broke than when they started. When our boom ended, there were shiny new trucks left abandoned at the airport.

If you maintain your standard of living and live off the same money you did before, a fatter bank account will give you options you never had before.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

On top of what 99 said about earning more money, don't forget the experience you'll gain that you wouldn't get if you don't take this job.

Money comes and goes, experience is forever.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Make sure you know what the project is before jumping ship.

When I was traveling after the market crashed I worked on a Fluor project (working for an IBEW contractor) that had over 500 electricians there.

The entire job was running Ocal and tray at a facility that made a product so nasty it detonates when exposed to oxygen. (Can't recall the name.)

Fluor is a non union company (nothing against that) and they are super cut throat so depending on who your actually working for (them or a subcontractor), if you're rusty bending conduit they could theoretically get rid of you on your first day.

That being said they are one of the largest contractors in the world and it could lead to something cool for you in the future, be it more jobs or possibly staying at that facility when it's done as a maintenance electrician.

Jumping ship is always frightful.

In our profession, life is all about having money in the bank. 

Make sure you do as well.

Good luck whatever u decide.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Fluor is a good outfit, good reputation, good benefits etc. They tend to pring in their own project managers and supervisors along with a loyal cadre of experienced workers, then hire locally for the fill-in work.

My rule of thumb is always 30% more than I am making now is a no-brainer, 20% if a maybe, less than 20% it's not worth the risk. So from the sound of your complaint about wages in your area, you are making less than $20? That would put this in the "no-brainer" category. Even if it only lasts 2 years, that's a lot of scratch in your pocket at the end of that time, and then if you have to go back to what you are doing now, you might also be able to command a better price because you have better experience. There's also the chance that the Fluor crew chief likes you and takes you with him as part of his loyal cadre to the next big project, and there's also the chance that your existing gig doesn't last 2 years either.

Unless you are over 50, I'd do it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

JRaef said:


> Fluor is a good outfit, good reputation, good benefits etc. They tend to pring in their own project managers and supervisors along with a loyal cadre of experienced workers, then hire locally for the fill-in work.
> 
> My rule of thumb is always 30% more than I am making now is a no-brainer, 20% if a maybe, less than 20% it's not worth the risk. So from the sound of your complaint about wages in your area, you are making less than $20? That would put this in the "no-brainer" category. Even if it only lasts 2 years, that's a lot of scratch in your pocket at the end of that time, and then if you have to go back to what you are doing now, you might also be able to command a better price because you have better experience. There's also the chance that the Fluor crew chief likes you and takes you with him as part of his loyal cadre to the next big project, and there's also the chance that your existing gig doesn't last 2 years either.
> 
> Unless you are over 50, I'd do it.


You may also have the opportunity to work outside the country tax free.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Fluor's expertise is industrial.

You can COUNT on your first daze spent with the basics... everything from temp power to ditch work... and Fluor's safety standards for this project. ( plenty )

Don't be too surprised if a massive amount of work is below grade. 

If your chemistry is right... then you'll become 'adopted.'

All of your early daze will be monkey work -- as Fluor will bring in enough talent to call all the shots. 

I'd be stunned if you were allowed to touch a power bender.

You should expect to see a cracker-jack master-bender whipping out the work... that you have to install on rack after rack.

They like your resume... because you're no stranger to industrial.

Your pay rate reflects the fact that Fluor won't have to pay a _per diem_ for imported talent. (Room&Board)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Jreaf, if you are young enough go for it. There are always jobs for electricians and who knows maybe this company hires you on as a maintenance guy. 
My guess is that they have a ton of laborers and need some journeymen so they can meet the journeymen to apprentice ratio. You will be fine and it will be a great experience. I would maybe beat them up a little and tey to get a couple bucks more. When you think about it another $2 get you almost $15K more money on a two year project.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Some Fluor jobs pay more if you have an NCCER card.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Go for it.


----------



## Old Brian (Oct 31, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> The entire job was running Ocal and tray at a facility that made a product so nasty it detonates when exposed to oxygen.


Sounds like the moonshine that my brother-in-law cooks up.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Transitioning from residential to industrial you will be shocked at the pace. 
get ready for Safe Work Permits
Scaffold Inspection Cards
Confined Space Entry Permits
Excavation Permits
Elevated Work Permits
Man Lift Training
100% Tie off
Gas Checks
Safety Meetings
Brassing IN/ OUT
Trips to the tool room
This is just to name a few. Just it is their ball field and they have the home field advantage along with that comes the rights to change the rules at any time.
You are getting paid by the hour to follow the rules and it does take some getting use to. I know all about it I started doing industrial electrical work in 1983 and have made a good living at it.

LC


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Transitioning from residential to industrial you will be shocked at the pace.
> get ready for Safe Work Permits
> Scaffold Inspection Cards
> Confined Space Entry Permits
> ...


And seen a ton of policy changes and how safety has taken over most jobs, all but eliminating common sense?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If its industrial, they are going to manage and safety you the whole time. I dont expect that you will have to do any thinking, just installing. 
I would go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Am I the only person to post negative about Fluor?
My experience with them was with Fluor Goverment Group (FGG).

Pre-hire and on boarding they kept telling us, just do your year contract and you can go on any project they have in the world. They had a web site with projects listed like dismantling nuclear subs, rebuilding the autobahn, building tunnels in Europe, rebuilding well know bridges in the US. You'll get stock options and look it's going up. That was a song and dance. Out of with 100's and asking supervisors on the project, never seen or herd a person getting another construction project, tier 2 job with stock, or office job at any of their headquarters. But ya, I get it. It was just company hype.

Many after getting finely getting their first big checks notice their pay rate decreased after 40 some hours, not increased like OT in the US. But hey, they should have read their contracts. The promised end of year amounts are still what was discussed. Except it is bonus based, and if you didn't complete the contract your year pay took a good hit. But that was the contract.

Living conditions was what many described worse than prison. They said they would provide housing, never said it would be nice.

They push their Zero incident, perfect safety record of millions of hours without incident. They claimed they were in the world record book for number of hours worked without a injury. I know of a number of co-workers hurt and killed working for Fluor. Are they counted? Or not included because Fluor claims it's not their fault. That's where it becomes dangerous. Yes they do promote a safe work environment. But if you become hurt or injured you have a multi billion dollar company wanting to fight the fact it was not a work injury or death. Co-workers were not permitted to discuss it, or write about it with the company email, or post on social media.

Fluor will go as far as telling HSS not to report injuries, under report and even sue the injured in court for false claims.

Their shortcuts cost peoples lives. Like when they sent the military laundry out to the local village instead of hiring more laundry workers. Next thing they know the Bagram Airfield is attacked by Taliban walking thru the front gate attempting to reach VP **** Chaney all wearing clean US uniforms.

Or when they hire electricians from 3rd world countries that don't have a clue. As a foreman I had an electrician ask me how to wire a 120v 15a receptacle. 

One of the largest surgical hospitals had all the equipment grounds cut off receptacles by Fluor O&M because they had voltage on the ground. 

In dining facilities GFCI receptacles removed because the kitchen equipment was tripping it. 

One base in Kabul they disconnected every bonding jumper in every panel feeding the steel container bath showers (LSS). Think there was 40 LSS. Because they misunderstood the instructions. It was done months before I arrived. I discovered the 1st LSS panel had open equipment grounding while working on a 1 line drawing. I shut the thing down, locked out out, and put a ticket for O&M to correct.
Who gets in trouble. Me. Yes I had the suit on, JW with me, and reason to go in. Next time I'm out of a job they said. They say I shouldn't have looked in the panel, and made a mass email statement to everyone not to inspect anything your not working on (blinders). 

Fluor has been accused of human trafficking in the 1,000s. While I didn't know of the details at the time I do believe it. Few years ago they created a sub company Ecolog to insulated corporate from the trafficking.

What made my mind up what kind of company Fluor was when a co-worker that worked for them for a few years was tested positive for a workplace disease. Without a question. Tested regularly. Fine last time going in, infected coming out. It took almost a year of treatment on workers comp to contain, no cure. Something that he will have to live with. No longer infectious, with Drs OK he called about returning to work. He was told his job was filled. They had no openings for him, but to keep an eye on the job listings and he could reapply again if there's an opening. Illegal in the US, but the contract is not from the US.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Never worked for Fluor but I have talked to some guys that have (in the US) and they liked them.
I have worked for Brown & Root (in the US) and they are not the savior of the working man. The only good thing I can say about them is that their checks were always good.

LC


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn Active, that paints a pretty piss poor picture. Thanks for the dose of reality.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ask the Fluor recruiter how you can earn your free Fluor hat.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

KBR in Afghanistan lost the contract around 2010 and overnight the labor became Fluor employees. The only thing that changed immediately was you lanyard now said Flour. 

One of the reasons KBR lost billions in government no bid contracts was because all the electrocutions due to faulty electrical they installed and or maintained. It was called neglectful homicides, but argued to be reclassified as accidental deaths of up to dozens. 

KBR was also in non compliance with timekeeping practice (time cards). To correct Fluor established an online timekeeping program and a time card Nazi in every camp. Forget to go online the night before and fill out your days hours, you got a visit by the time card Nazi. 1st is a warning, 2nd is a written. 3rd Nazi visit and your going home. Doesn't matter how many years your at the company, or how many years apart. 3 times and your done.

They would have a saying chicken or pasta.
The meaning was they were giving you 3 choices.
1. Do exactly what they want without discussion
2. Take the next flight home, being served the chicken dish on the plane
3. Take the next flight home, being served the pasta dish on the plane.

Remember on of my journeymen got flown to Kabul International Airport, where they forgot to pick him up for more than 24 hours.

Or they had 2 old Russian cargo helicopters they flew around. A blue and a white one. Got these Spanish only speaking Colombians to fly them, 3rd country nationals only earned 40% pay. Everything in the copter was in Russian. Till the blue one crashed in BAF. 

Remember their industrial security would tell us never drive anywhere, too dangerous. Always fly. The bean counters probably didn't agree.

Well the time came when some British journeymen had to take a bus across Kabul. I didn't schedule the transport. They weren't my guys. But they were from my same department on my base. They didn't want to get in the armored buss called the Rino. Somehow I got caught in the middle of it and told them it was chicken or pasta. They chose the pasta. Think they were shaken about the bus that blew up outside the base the day before. Or the bus driver that said it was safe, he got hospitalized several times already from attacks but was ready to do it again. The company ended up giving them 1 more chance to take the bus the next day, which they did. Those guys made it but the next bus with electricians didn't make it. Was posted on Youtube by the terrorists. There was always a saying, don't sit in the back of the Rino. Don't know where it came from first, but it was spot on.


----------

